# "FREDRIK THE GREAT" Friesian Stallion



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

,,,,,,,,,,,,, DROOL. He is gorgeous.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

He's very pretty.  I really like how he's built. 

Where are you guys located? I don't see it listed on the site anywhere.

Oh, haha never mind. Maybe I should spend less time looking at bloodlines and drooling and actually read! I see you're in Arkansas. Your farm looks beautiful.


----------



## Pinnacle Friesians (Mar 13, 2009)

Hello from Pinnacle Friesians, Is this your boy? He is good looking. We just love ours. Visit our web site www.pinnaclefriesian.com we are in the process of filming clips you will find most interesting for Friesians. Frederik ships frozen and fresh all over the world. Look for us in up and coming Dressage Today and Equus Magazines.


----------



## zwarte (Oct 18, 2008)

...............


----------



## xx chico (Mar 12, 2009)

I think he's stunning. I've always wanted a friesian, but I can never find them around here. Well at least not in my price range haha!


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

Drible drible drool....... I like him, he is gorgeous!


----------

